# harry potter is a annoying little shit



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

Harry Potter is one of the worst fantasy series ever written. i cant fucking stand any of the characters. and whats even worse is that the author is a feminist whore who is ruining her country and brainwashing young children.


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 20, 2018)

i really like the books but i can't stand JK Rowling, she's annoying as fuck


----------



## AJ 447 (Jul 20, 2018)

this is one of the worst threads ever started. i can't fucking stand your anime avatar. what's worse is you signed up yesterday and would rather discuss months old harry potter shit than lolcows.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 20, 2018)

I like the idea of Hogwart Houses though.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 20, 2018)

I never read harry potter nor do I care. When I tell HP fans I don't care and won't read it because it's not my thing they shut up. So I got no beef with HP ppl.

JK is a lolcow tho.


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

emspex said:


> this is one of the worst threads ever started. i can't fucking stand your anime avatar. what's worse is you signed up yesterday and would rather discuss months old harry potter shit than lolcows.


J.K rowling is a lolcow


----------



## Derp Potato (Jul 20, 2018)

Instead, she's stuck as a 40-something woman who relies on filters.


----------



## AJ 447 (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> J.K rowling is a lolcow


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 20, 2018)

you know what does suck? the harry potter mobile game.

i was so fucking ready for that shit, it looked great, but it's just designed to suck money out of you. it isn't that fun at all.


----------



## Night Terror (Jul 20, 2018)

i thought you meant harry potter as a character. you would be completely right. harry potter is a short-tempered shithead who nobody likes.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Jul 20, 2018)

Is OP 12 years old or something?


----------



## A Coward (Jul 20, 2018)

Harry Potter bred a generation of kids to worship british culture and speak in an accent.


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

emspex said:


> View attachment 499986


have you seen that bitches twitter???



A Coward said:


> Harry Potter bred a generation of kids to worship british culture and speak in an accent.


no one has ever read harry potter and started speaking in a british accent. (except aspies)


----------



## AJ 447 (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> have you seen that bitches twitter???


No I only read quality twitters like this one https://twitter.com/WhistleBlowerXY


----------



## AJ 447 (Jul 20, 2018)

hurry up


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 20, 2018)

> If I try harder maybe I can be reincarnated as a lonely virgin hiding behind a cartoon frog



Sick burn lmao


----------



## Cake Farts (Jul 20, 2018)

This is another hell0 sock prove me wrong


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

look at this


----------



## OhGoy (Jul 20, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> I never read harry potter nor do I care. When I tell HP fans I don't care and won't read it because it's not my thing they shut up. So I got no beef with HP ppl.
> 
> JK is a lolcow tho.


oy vey, this dude's throwin' shade at your guy, @Cthulhu


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

this man was correct


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 20, 2018)

cornucopia said:


> the harry potter mobile game.
> 
> i was so fucking ready for that shit


when will people learn re: mobile games?
If you aren't paying to download it, then you you have to take out a second mortgage to do anything in it.
Buy Kairosoft mobile sims and get a good 60+ hours for your $5.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 20, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> oy vey, this dude's throwin' shade at your guy, @Cthulhu


I'll let him blow me, he'll get over it.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jul 20, 2018)

cornucopia said:


> i really like the books but i can't stand JK Rowling, she's annoying as fuck


Her non Harry Potter related books are incredibly boring though.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

As a somewhat of an expert in Off-Topic threads, this is not how you start a fun and engaging thread.
Sorry.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> look at this


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 20, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> oy vey, this dude's throwin' shade at your guy, @Cthulhu


@Bassomatic is allowed. No accounting for taste tho


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> As a somewhat of an expert in Off-Topic threads, this is not how you start a fun and engaging thread.
> Sorry.


it is how you piss people of for fun


----------



## OhGoy (Jul 20, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> As a somewhat of an expert in Off-Topic threads, this is not how you start a fun and engaging thread.
> Sorry.


sorry, heiny, but you're only an expert in off-topic when it comes to honeypot threads


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> sorry, heiny, but you're only an expert in off-topic when it comes to honeypot threads


And I'm damn proud of it


----------



## Cake Farts (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> it is how you piss people of for fun


We aren’t really so much pissed as we are confused with your autism


----------



## Haramburger (Jul 20, 2018)

I hope we are witnessing the birth/arrival of a second @FukedUrMom666 right here
vocaroos NOW


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> it is how you piss people of for fun


Making a shit OP and getting laughed at is pissing people off? I've been doing it so wrong all these years.


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

Cake Farts said:


> We aren’t really so much pissed as we are confused with your autism


this guy seems pretty pissed off


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 20, 2018)

Pickle Inspector said:


> Her non Harry Potter related books are incredibly boring though.


i didn't even know she had non-harry potter books, i don't think many people care about her beyond harry potter


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 20, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> sorry, heiny, but you're only an expert in off-topic when it comes to honeypot threads


I gave @Heinrich Himmler my SSN and visa # and all I got was this lousy like on my post


----------



## Cake Farts (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> it is how you piss people of for fun




 

lul


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> I gave @Heinrich Himmler my SSN and visa # and all I got was this lousy like on my post


Don't forget  your house swatting and congressional subpoena, please.


----------



## AJ 447 (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> this guy seems pretty pissed off


>light theme


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Jul 20, 2018)

Does anyone else think Harry Potter has been one of the dullest franchises in the history of movie franchises? Each episode following the boy wizard and his pals from Hogwarts Academy as they fight assorted villains has been indistinguishable from the others. Aside from the gloomy imagery, the series’ only consistency has been its lack of excitement and ineffective use of special effects, all to make magic unmagical, to make action seem inert.

Perhaps the die was cast when Rowling vetoed the idea of Spielberg directing the series; she made sure the series would never be mistaken for a work of art that meant anything to anybody?just ridiculously profitable cross-promotion for her books. The Harry Potter series might be anti-Christian (or not), but it’s certainly the anti-James Bond series in its refusal of wonder, beauty and excitement. No one wants to face that fact. Now, thankfully, they no longer have to.

>a-at least the books were good though r-right
"No!"
The writing is dreadful; the book was terrible. As I read, I noticed that every time a character went for a walk, the author wrote instead that the character "stretched his legs."

I began marking on the back of an envelope every time that phrase was repeated. I stopped only after I had marked the envelope several dozen times. I was incredulous. Rowling's mind is so governed by cliches and dead metaphors that she has no other style of writing. Later I read a lavish, loving review of Harry Potter by the same Stephen King. He wrote something to the effect of, "If these kids are reading Harry Potter at 11 or 12, then when they get older they will go on to read Stephen King." And he was quite right. He was not being ironic. When you read "Harry Potter" you are, in fact, trained to read Stephen King.


----------



## Desire Lines (Jul 20, 2018)

nigger learn to embed screenshots


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

emspex said:


> >light theme


light them=best theme


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> light them=best theme


NULL BAN THIS FAGGOT


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jul 20, 2018)

Haramburger said:


> when will people learn re: mobile games?
> If you aren't paying to download it, then you you have to take out a second mortgage to do anything in it.
> Buy Kairosoft mobile sims and get a good 60+ hours for your $5.



Kairosoft was the shit until they started on the microtransactions train too. They do still release some quality paid sims though.


----------



## OhGoy (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> light them=best theme


up until this point, i thought you were a swell guy


----------



## DuckSucker (Jul 20, 2018)

OP is mad about virgin shaming.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Jul 20, 2018)

DuckSucker said:


> OP is mad about virgin shaming.



At least Harry was confirmed to get some puss


----------



## Desire Lines (Jul 20, 2018)

OP is a retarded thick nigger
literally


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 20, 2018)

in all honesty i'm willing to forgive a lot of the bad writing or bad decisions in the movies because it's the concept of the books that i like
i think a lot of fans are more in love with the idea of harry potter than anything else


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

DuckSucker said:


> OP is mad about virgin shaming.


your gayer than dumbledor


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## LofaSofa (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## A Coward (Jul 20, 2018)

This, is easily the worst thread ever.

I love it.


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

A Coward said:


> This, is easily the worst thread ever.
> 
> I love it.


making this thread was a mistake


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> your gayer than dumbledor


Please. We are an inclusive community with people from all walks of life. Don't bring your homophobic gay bashing to our safe space. Thank you.


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> Please. We are an inclusive community with people from all walks of life. Don't bring your homophobic gay bashing to our safe space. Thank you.


o shit


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> making this thread was a mistake


it's so bad it's funny

long live the harry potter thread, a terribly wonderful thing


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> o shit


You don't need a screenshot fam. It literally states that in every post.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> Please. We are an inclusive community with people from all walks of life. Don't bring your homophobic gay bashing to our safe space. Thank you.


Exactly, so watch your mouth your fucking  Nazi


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

cornucopia said:


> it's so bad it's funny
> 
> long live the harry potter thread, a terribly wonderful thing


i have built up a horrible reputation already


----------



## LofaSofa (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> making this was a mistake



- Op's parents upon birth of OP


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> i have built up a horrible reputation already


Just kill a few commies and say a Hail Bassomatic, and you'll be forgiven and given a clean slate.

We are like the Catholic church, you give up that sweet sweet boy pussy, and we forgive you from sin.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jul 20, 2018)

cornucopia said:


> it's so bad it's funny
> 
> long live the harry potter thread, a terribly wonderful thing


no fak u


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> i have built up a horrible reputation already


you seem pretty happy to already be regarded as an annoying edgelord lmao


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jul 20, 2018)

well, HP bred a lot of dumbfuckery

but it did lead to Dirty Potter so i'm okay with it


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

cornucopia said:


> you seem pretty happy to already be regarded as an annoying edgelord lmao


i mean thats what i am


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jul 20, 2018)

Reminder all of those fundie parents and schools were right. They were just trying to protect us from the horror that is the Potter fanbase.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jul 20, 2018)

Methinks someone's still salty their Harry/Hermione OTP never became canon.


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> i mean thats what i am


cease.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> i mean thats what i am


You are quite proud of being 17 aren't you?

HP lovecraft is best HP

fite me.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jul 20, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> You are quite proud of being 17 aren't you?
> 
> HP lovecraft is best HP
> 
> fite me.



Ok but Lovecraft hating being Lovecraft thou. Also John Carpenter is the best Lovecraft.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 20, 2018)

I hope Hermoine gets beat up by a cartoon frog since thats obviously her Mary Sue insert


Pop-Tart said:


> Ok but Lovecraft hating being Lovecraft thou. Also John Carpenter is the best Lovecraft.



Miyazaki


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> making this thread was a mistake


I never get tired of hearing this. If you look up top you might see it come though on random text. Those words have been uttered many times.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Jul 20, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> I hope Hermoine ge
> 
> 
> Miyazaki



That is a funny way of saying In the Mouth of Madness


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

TiggerNits said:


> I hope Hermoine gets beat up by a cartoon frog since thats obviously her Mary Sue insert
> 
> 
> Miyazaki


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jul 20, 2018)

This thread is fun.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 20, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> View attachment 500035



This is why he's the best. He unleashed an actual Eldritch horror


----------



## Red Hood (Jul 20, 2018)

Pickle Inspector said:


> View attachment 500014
> View attachment 500013


Rowling has cow-ish views and public interactions and behaves on Twitter like a petulant college freshman.

But- ifwe had threads on every celebrity that vomited out retarded interactions on Twitter we'd never sleep. And we'd basically be a more autistic TMZ at that point.


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

have become one of the most annoying and hated people on this site within one hour. i really should rethink my life decisions,


----------



## AJ 447 (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> have become one of the most annoying and hated people on this site within one hour. i really should rethink my life decisions,


don't flatter yourself


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> have become one of the most annoying and hated people on this site within one hour. i really should rethink my life decisions,



Within an hour? You were hated in minutes!

Believe in yourself some more you stupid faggot.


----------



## Cake Farts (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> have become one of the most annoying and hated people on this site within one hour. i really should rethink my life decisions,


Don’t flatter yourself darling. By no means are you ever close to AutisticDragonKin’s level of annoying.


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

Ponderous Pillock said:


> Within an hour? You were hated in minutes!
> 
> Believe in yourself some more you stupid faggot.


there is no going back at this point


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

Cake Farts said:


> Don’t flatter yourself darling. By no means are you ever close to AutisticDragonKin’s level of annoying.


enlighten me on who this man is.


----------



## Monika H. (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> have become one of the most annoying and hated people on this site within one hour. i really should rethink my life decisions,


You are not being hated, you just had a rocky start and this being a trolling board, got made fun of.
Stop this Potter sperging, learn to laugh with people and you'll make friends. Find a forum you feel comfortable with and contribute here.
It can be something business-related, like Lolcows and Community Watch, or something more free like one of the Off-Topic subforums.
With the right state of mind, you'll fit in just well.


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> there is no going back at this point


Hey anyone remember when @SamanthaLou came in and instantly made themselves into a laughing stalk, just take a break from the farms and just lurk to see how everyone acts so you won't fuck up hard again


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

Eryngium said:


> View attachment 500051


that is exactly why i hate J.K rowling


----------



## Cake Farts (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> enlighten me on who this man is.


Hand quoted everyone who posted in his thread, debated the merits of incest, started his own religion, claimed he was a prophet, argued on everyone’s profile about their philosophical merit despite not graduating in philosophy, imagined himself as a white girl who gets raped by a hung arab pimp, reported everyone who disagreed with him


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> that is exactly why i hate J.K rowling


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

Cake Farts said:


> Hand quoted everyone who posted in his thread, debated the merits of incest, started his own religion, claimed he was a prophet, argued on everyone’s profile about their philosophical merit despite not graduating in philosophy, imagined himself as a white girl who gets raped by a hung arab pimp, reported everyone who disagreed with him


that is very strange.


----------



## Cthulu (Jul 20, 2018)

Heinrich Himmler said:


> Stop this Potter sperging, learn to laugh with people and you'll make friends. Find a forum you feel comfortable with and contribute here.
> It can be something business-related, like Lolcows and Community Watch, or something more free like one of the Off-Topic subforums.
> With the right state of mind, you'll fit in just well.


Or he could drink bleach


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Jul 20, 2018)

Someone is trying hard today.


----------



## MrTroll (Jul 20, 2018)

Cake Farts said:


> Hand quoted everyone who posted in his thread, debated the merits of incest, started his own religion, claimed he was a prophet, argued on everyone’s profile about their philosophical merit despite not graduating in philosophy, imagined himself as a white girl who gets raped by a hung arab pimp, reported everyone who disagreed with him



That's exactly how Muhammed (peace be upon him) got started out too.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 20, 2018)

George Carlin is an over-rated edgelord and only faggy teens think he's funny or edgy.

Now having said that, welcome to your new home, and don't forget, you're here forever.


----------



## Apocalypso (Jul 20, 2018)

Here read this instead:


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jul 20, 2018)

Lol @retardedthicknigger got made fun of for having an anime avatar so they changed it. What a pussy.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Jul 20, 2018)

Harry Potter is highly overrated.  It wasn't terrible... it was better than twilight.  The movies were a crappy version of the books.

It's not Harry Potter that's annoying, it's the people surrounding it. 

OPs not annoying though.  Try harder OP


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Jul 20, 2018)

When is she gonna take migrants into her 100 room house?


----------



## RG 448 (Jul 20, 2018)

lmao rowling totally owned that lonely virgin


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 20, 2018)

Waiting for the next play wherein Harry Potter is a Lebanese tranny Muslim with Aspergers because the books never say he wasn't.


----------



## Smith Banquod (Jul 20, 2018)

Magic is gay and the only fun thing to come out of the Harry Potter series is the salt from the spoilers, aka the good times.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 20, 2018)

You deserve all of my autistic ratings and then some. but Harry Potter was an angry, too confident prick


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Jul 20, 2018)

The franchise was pretty good until Rowling decided to start messing around with the already established canon for no reason by outing Dumbledore as secretly gay instead of Lupin


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 20, 2018)

Eryngium said:


> View attachment 500051


If I was making the next Harry Potter movie, I would actually honor this change. I'd keep Emma Wattson on board however, and make her perform the role in blackface. (For reasons that would never be explained in movie.)


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 20, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> If I was making the next Harry Potter movie, I would actually honor this change. I'd keep Emma Wattson on board however, and make her perform the role in blackface. (For reasons that would never be explained in movie.)


I'd have them be 1980 british punks for no reason. With Snape as a DJ.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 20, 2018)

Shame JK Loling is a social justard. If only we lived in a timeline where she went full George Lucas and went back, digitally changing Emma Watson's skin color in every movie and having all of her lines dubbed over in Ebonics.


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

well shit seems to have calmed down


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> have become one of the most annoying and hated people on this site within one hour. i really should rethink my life decisions,


whoa there, not even close dude
i think the very minor attention is going to your head


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

cornucopia said:


> whoa there, not even close dude
> i think the very minor attention is going to your head


i guess it was i really dont know what i was thinking when i posted that


----------



## cornucopia (Jul 20, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> i guess it was i really dont know what i was thinking when i posted that


it's cool my dude we all make stupid posts


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 20, 2018)

cornucopia said:


> it's cool my dude we all make stupid posts


i say the stupidest shit


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 21, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> i guess it was i really dont know what i was thinking when i posted that


You weren't.

Now quit trying to be more hated than @Aquinas.


----------



## millais (Jul 21, 2018)

JK Rowling = Der Ewige Englander


----------



## Aquinas (Jul 21, 2018)

@retardedthicknigger i hate you now


----------



## Maxliam (Jul 21, 2018)

Coldgrip said:


> I'd have them be 1980 british punks for no reason. With Snape as a DJ.


He'd better cut it like a mad cunt like this dude:


----------



## BatNapalm (Jul 21, 2018)

I despise Harry Potter. People used to say I looked like him, which drove me up a fucking wall.

Tried reading the books when I was dating this one girl in college (mostly so we would have something to talk about, since she was obsessed with that horseshit) and they did absolutely nothing for me. But I was 20 years old at the time and all the basic-bitch monomyth story tropes that so captivated that series's fanbase had already been exposed to me at a much younger age by much better stories.

And even when I was the target age for that series, it just wasn't something that appealed to me. Not that I didn't like some really stupid shit back in the day (and presently), but I never liked reading books aimed at kids even when I was a kid. It just reminded me too much of....school. And the only school I cared to read about as a lad was Xavier's Home for Gifted Youngsters.


----------



## Aquinas (Jul 21, 2018)

i remember in elementary that i had went in dressed as a 'wizard' around holloween. i got autistically angry because people kept calling me harry potter and i didnt know who that was at the time.


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 21, 2018)

Aquinas said:


> i remember in elementary that i had went in dressed as a 'wizard' around holloween. i got autistically angry because people kept calling me harry potter and i didnt know who that was at the time.


i am sorry but that's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jul 21, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> i am sorry but that's fucking hilarious.


Why do you keep changing your avatar?


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 21, 2018)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Why do you keep changing your avatar?


i cant find one that i want to keep. i think i'm gonna keep this on though.


----------



## Aquinas (Jul 21, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> i am sorry but that's fucking hilarious.


why the fuck would you be sorry? thats why i posted it.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Jul 21, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> i cant find one that i want to keep. i think i'm gonna keep this on though.


You should change it to something like an anime Nazi.


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 21, 2018)

Aquinas said:


> why the fuck would you be sorry? thats why i posted it.


listen i'm not the smartest of people.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 21, 2018)

retardedthicknigger said:


> listen i'm not the smartest of people.


But you are the gayest. Every avatar you've had is just about the gayest thing we've ever seen.


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 21, 2018)

Coldgrip said:


> But you are the gayest. Every avatar you've had is just about the gayest thing we've ever seen.


i cant argue with that.


----------



## Aquinas (Jul 21, 2018)

I want to salute your avatar


----------



## retardedthicknigger (Jul 21, 2018)

Aquinas said:


> I want to salute your avatar


well thank you i guess.


----------



## Count groudon (Jul 22, 2018)

Man I actually love Harry Potter but I wish Rowling would just write another book instead of retroactively fucking with the canon by revealing shit over twitter that probably would've been better as just another story. 

But yea it is kinda shitty, but it's my kinda shitty.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 22, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> Man I actually love Harry Potter but I wish Rowling would just write another book instead of retroactively fucking with the canon by revealing shit over twitter that probably would've been better as just another story.
> 
> But yea it is kinda shitty, but it's my kinda shitty.


"Harry Potter and the mysterious case of Dumbledore was gay all along, and Hermione was actually black." Really does roll off the tongue when you think about it.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 22, 2018)

Naruto is Harry Potter but less retarded. At least the bad guys plans made sense instead of Voldemort being a cunt because he was a unhappy child


----------



## Count groudon (Jul 22, 2018)

Chaos Theorist said:


> Naruto is Harry Potter but less exceptional. At least the bad guys plans made sense instead of Voldemort being a cunt because he was a unhappy child


Didn't the main bad guy want to put the world in an everlasting STD trip and cause a massive global war because he got cucked by a girl that died a day later and went emo?


----------



## Permuto (Jul 22, 2018)

Chaos Theorist said:


> Naruto is Harry Potter but less exceptional. At least the bad guys plans made sense instead of Voldemort being a cunt because he was a unhappy child


Don't forget the implication that he's a psychopath because he was a rape baby who wasn't concieved with love.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 22, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> Didn't the main bad guy want to put the world in an everlasting STD trip and cause a massive global war because he got cucked by a girl that died a day later and went emo?


No he was being manipulated by Madara who wanted to put the world into endless dream so there would be no more wars and forever peace, Obito wanted to be part of the dream so he could live out his fantasy of being friends with Kakashi and having his waifu back.


----------



## killmeme (Jul 22, 2018)

We really need a 'Funny' reaction.


----------



## Maxliam (Jul 22, 2018)

Wannock said:


> Magic is gay and the only fun thing to come out of the Harry Potter series is the salt from the spoilers, aka the good times.


Me and my buddy printed that shit out and rode around to all the Borders, Walmarts, Barnes & Nobles, etc. in south Austin in his 80's Mercedes. I was hanging out the window with a megaphone he had (no idea why, honestly) and reading the spoilers. The screams of a bunch of tards was so hilarious. They started chasing his piece of shit diesel Mercedes. Good times when 4chan had good raids.


----------



## TaterBot (Jul 22, 2018)

killmeme said:


> We really need a 'Funny' reaction.


Do you mean a "funny" rating? good idea. Why don't you suggest it to staff?


----------



## underscoredash (Jul 22, 2018)

*HUFFLEPUFF CIRCLEJERKS ARE CANON*


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 23, 2018)

underscoredash said:


> *HUFFLEPUFF CIRCLEJERKS ARE CANON*


And this is why Slytherin is best House.


----------



## The Fool (Jul 24, 2018)

reading this thread reminded me of that time i was taking a shit and the turd was so massive it plugged my anus and i was just laying on the bathroom floor for half an hour in  tremendous pain.

also include me in the screenshot


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Jul 24, 2018)

Coldgrip said:


> And this is why Slytherin is best House.



Slytherin is for edgy kids who post on /b/ and listen to Disturbed.


----------



## TiggerNits (Jul 24, 2018)

Flying_with_the_Penguins said:


> Slytherin is for edgy kids who post on /b/ and listen to Disturbed.




Ravenclaw would be the kids who complain about how much funding the Broom sport thing gets while listening to shit like The Cure and Crue Shadows.


----------



## mortyposter (Oct 22, 2021)

The only reason why I forced myself to watch Harry Potter is because it is something that women like to talk about.


----------

